# Wooden Shoulder Plane



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Weekend before last I made a Shoulder Plane mock-up (Pic 1) and then on Monday and Tuesday I made the real plane. The second plane pictures 2,3,4, I moved the plane iron back 1" and lowered the Medallion.
The design came from a U-Tube video Stick sent me.

Moving the plane iron improved the cutting action.
Herb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Another work of art...! ! !


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

For some reason the Mock-UP didn't post, I will try again.
Herb

Now it is there, this is crazy. Oh well.


Here is the video of the build.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=7&v=b_F8-atFOcQ


Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Another work of art...! ! !


an entire one of a kind class act...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

That was an excellent video...truly one of those "picture's worth a thousand words"...

What can't you do...!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Man, that is way, way cool. Really nice exeution. Looks like it'll be a pleasure to use. Looks 100 years old already.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

A classic, Herb - nicely executed. Really like the finish on the plane


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I like the look, it looks like it would feel good holding it.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great job, Herb. Looks like it was made by a master carpenter of olden times.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

It's getting to the point I'm never surprised at what you can do. This truly looks like a piece that should be in a case on display rather than a workbench. On second thought it actually looks like it belongs on the artisan's workbench, your's of course, with shavings around it. Absolutely beautiful. What wood did you decide to use?


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Did you make or buy the iron?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

sreilly said:


> It's getting to the point I'm never surprised at what you can do. This truly looks like a piece that should be in a case on display rather than a workbench. On second thought it actually looks like it belongs on the artisan's workbench, your's of course, with shavings around it. Absolutely beautiful. What wood did you decide to use?


The main body is IPE. and the side inserts are Purple Heart. The IPE is a dense heavy wood that looks horrible before it is finished,then it is beautiful rich dark brown color. 
The finish is spray can Lacquer. 
The IPE gives the plane good heft, so it feels good and weight to hold it down.

The Purple heart was the end of a board that went from purple to tan, it looks kind of like a sunrise/sunset over a lake.
@gmercer_48083 I bought the plane irons from WoodCraft over the internet.

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/...1c7e69702d3baa000a33,57641c8f69702d65930009c9

Herb


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Really nice, Herb. As Tom mentioned, it looks vintage already.

The video was well done too. Makes one realize all the steps involved.


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

A true craftsman creating a piece that is not only spectacular in appearance but functions very well! Great job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Thanks Herb. I've never heard or seen IPE but now it's on my radar.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

If she performs half as nice as she looks, you've got a real keeper there Herb. Very nicely done!!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

sreilly said:


> Thanks Herb. I've never heard or seen IPE but now it's on my radar.


https://www.thespruce.com/what-is-ipe-wood-2736661
It is not for everyone, though, some people have toxic reactions to the sawdust and the splinters are fierce. It does not plane well as chunks will come out even planing with the grain. Sanding and sawing and routing seem to be very easy.

I like working with it.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> https://www.thespruce.com/what-is-ipe-wood-2736661
> It is not for everyone, though, some people have toxic reactions to the sawdust and the splinters are fierce. It does not plane well as chunks will come out even planing with the grain. Sanding and sawing and routing seem to be very easy.
> 
> I like working with it.
> Herb


and it's really hard on cutters/tooling...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Now we know what Herb's going to give his ww club this year for Xmas. Better get started now on them, Herb. How many you gotta make??


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

This is very timely Herb. I've been keeping an eye out for a shoulder plane lately and the idea of making one as opposed to buying one is very attractive.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Now we know what Herb's going to give his ww club this year for Xmas. Better get started now on them, Herb. How many you gotta make??


ROTFLMAO
Herb


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

sreilly said:


> It's getting to the point I'm never surprised at what you can do. *This truly looks like a piece that should be in a case on display rather than a workbench.* On second thought it actually looks like it belongs on the artisan's workbench, your's of course, with shavings around it. Absolutely beautiful. What wood did you decide to use?


Agree!!

I am the owner of one of those master pieces:happy::happy::happy:


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

I saw the entire video. It worth the invested time for the final result. Mine will have a special place at home.
Ah, I realized that Herb is a lefty man...


----------

